# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  giúp mình cài sound blaster 5.1 với

## saobang

mình mở nhạc lên thì ko nghe được , mình vào contropanel gỡ ra nhưng cài lại thì ko được . các bạn giúp mình với .mình sài win xp .cho mình hỏi 2 phần này liên wan đến sound 5.1 đúng ko [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]rivermax và driver detctive .khi mình tải sound blaster về có 2 cái đó luôn hả các bạn . giúp minh nhé

----------

